# AVG found backdoor virus in muvee auto producer?



## maxima2k2 (Feb 27, 2007)

I downloaded this vista logon studio from here *Vista Logon Studio*, scanned it for viruses at jotti and from my free AVG and the results from both were clean. After finish installing the application, avg found a backdoor virus named 'generic9.acjw' from the program files\muvee technologies\muvee autoproducer 5.0\muveeapp.exe. Of course I healed it and was wondering if this was a false positive. There was another time where avg detect and showed a popup that vienna.zip (vista desktop theme changer) could be infected with the 'vbs/loveletter' virus or false positive (scanned at jotti and avg with clean results) and my laptop is still performing normally. No signs of unusual effects. In my opinion I think AVG is performing very well, but I was wondering if these notifications are false positives or real viruses. Is there any way to tell a false positive from a real virus? :4-dontkno


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

What version of AVG is this and do you have the latest updates?


----------



## maxima2k2 (Feb 27, 2007)

It's version 7.5.519 with the most recent updates.


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you upload the file from your quarantine to here:
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?board=1.0


----------

